#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-06
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/steun-testcees-en-ronnie-v-d-c-bij-hun-aanvraag-membership!/  gaat goed op het forum
<leoquant> jammer genoeg vind ik het niet terug in het topic op IRC bij #ubuntu-nl, jammer
<leoquant> al zou het er maar 24 uur gestaan hebben...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-07
<RawChid> Goede middag
<ronnie_vd_c> Hallo
<RawChid> Oeww, vanavond gaat het gebeuren!
<RawChid> :P
<ronnie_vd_c> jaja
<ronnie_vd_c> Al een idee wanneer jij op gaat voor Member?
<RawChid> Euhm, misschien de volgende keer
<RawChid> Ik zit een beetje in dubio, want ik ga ook een wereldreis maken
<RawChid> Dat betekent dat ik een periode erg weinig ga doen voor ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> goede middag
<johanvd> #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> welkom
<johanvd> dank u :)
<leoquant> Ik vermoed aardig wat support voor de twee heren vanavond
<johanvd> ik hoop het ook
<johanvd> ik sta al klaar in #ubuntu-meeting
<leoquant> ik ook
<leoquant> johanvd jij een volgende keer? ツ
<leoquant> voor membership?
<johanvd> misschien wel :)
<leoquant> hope so
<johanvd> moet eens een keer tijd maken om een lijstje te maken van wat ik al gedaan heb en nog steeds doe
<leoquant> kijk op mijn wiki, onze activiteiten liepen een periode paralel
<johanvd> klopt ja, dat scheelt al weer wat uitzoekwerk
<asfyxia> Goeienavond
<johanvd> mogguh
<leoquant> asfyxia, goede avond
<asfyxia> leoquant, mijn nick is nu geregistreerd...
<asfyxia> mogguh?
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> goed werk asfyxia
<leoquant> je hebt een voice
<johanvd> asfyxia, ik ben net wakker :)
<leoquant> ha
<asfyxia> Ohw ja, je loopt een soort nachtdienst
<johanvd> klopt
<asfyxia> ach ja, ik ben op het kubuntukanaal wel gewend dat een Aussie ś middags 'good night' zegt
<johanvd> vandaar dat ik ook wel eens op vreemde tijden op het forum zit
<asfyxia> och, kan je Prosper af en toe gezelschap houden
<asfyxia> Bij freenode heb ik gevraagd om een 'unaffiliated cloak', maar daar doen ze wat verbaasd
<johanvd> die heeft ook geen dag/nachtritme volgens mij
<RawChid> Is het nog neit gelukt asfyxia ?
<RawChid> Ook goede aavond trouwens
<asfyxia> avond ;-)
<leoquant> asfyxia, huh, dat is vrij raar
<leoquant> heb een staffer gevraagd?
<leoquant> RawChid, goede avond
<asfyxia> registratie gelukt, cloak doet men wat verbaasd... een zekere Plazma_Roolz (hoezo kde) zei op een gegeven moment 'one second', en dat is nu een uur geleden
<ronnie_vd_c> goede avond allemaal
<asfyxia> navond
<johanvd> avond
<leoquant> asfyxia, die cloak is je beloofd, dan moet ie het ook "doen".
<leoquant> (misschien duurt "het" even?)
<RawChid> Bij mij duurder het voplgens mij nog geen minuut. Heb je al gevraagd hoe het er nu mee staat? ;)
<asfyxia> ik heb gewoon gevraagd of iemand mij dat kon geven, hij had er geen probleem mee, maar vroeg om de redenen...
<RawChid> Misschien vergeten...
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CloakOpIRC
<asfyxia> Misschien heeft-ie z'n schoonmoeder aan de telefoon
<leoquant> eh?...
<leoquant> heb je je opnieuw aangemeld?
<johanvd> je moet idd even uit- en inloggen als het goed is
<asfyxia> yup, ik heb die howto gevolgd die je net linkte
<leoquant> disconnecten dus
<asfyxia> Maar meneer Plazma_Rooolz is even afwezig
<johanvd> gewoon even roepen dat je overstapt op Gnome als hij niet snel reageert ;)
<Gotiniens> ik heb nooit het nut gezien van zon cloak eigenlijk?
<RawChid> Je zou eerst antwoord van die persoon moeten krijgen lijkt me.
<johanvd> Gotiniens, dan hou je die hostmask, ook al verandert je IP
<leoquant> Gotiniens, klopt daar ben jij vrij uitgesproken in/over
<asfyxia> Gnome? No way... ik ga eens kijken oftie d'r is
<leoquant> haa
<RawChid> Plus, nu weet ik waar je huis woont Gotiniens
<leoquant> ja joh, boe!!!!!!
<Gotiniens> waar ik woon kan je ook wel op andere manieren achterhalen
<Gotiniens> iig op plaatsniveau
<leoquant> asfyxia, je kunt iedere staffer op #freenode vragen, met de wiki (je rechten) achter je
<asfyxia> ik heb een staffer, hij had een paar minuten nodig (net one second) ;-)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> asfyxia, wil je dit kanaal even rejoinen? kijk of alles goed staat
<leoquant> *en
<leoquant> dat zou johanvd ook even moeten doen...
<johanvd> ok
<asfyxia> Hoe rejoin ik?
<leoquant>  /leave
<leoquant>  /join  #......
<leoquant> dank
<asfyxia> whoow, ik heb ineens stemrecht ;-)
<asfyxia> wat voor moois biedt dit ons?
<leoquant> nou 20.45 maar weer verder
<leoquant> nou asfyxia je kunt inderdaad enkel voicers een voice geven
<leoquant> en laten zien wie er betrokken zijn binnen een team
<leoquant> en wie een "gast" is
<leoquant> zodat een gast weet bij wie hij/zij kan aankloppen
<RawChid> Jij ziet er voor mij nu uit als een gast leoquant
<asfyxia> begrijp ik het goed dat de 'voicers' kunnen praten buiten de gasten om?
<asfyxia> en hoe herken ik een voice en een gast?
<Gotiniens> asfyxia, in dit kanaal maakt het niet uit
<leoquant> yep ik vind een constante opper niet netjes
<Gotiniens> er zijn kanalen waar enkel de mensen met voice kunnen spreken
<leoquant> asfyxia, ?
<asfyxia> yep
<Gotiniens> zogenaamde moderated kanalen zijn dat
<leoquant> Gotiniens, klopt, maar die kant kan we niet uit...
<leoquant> das +m
<leoquant> kan zonder +v
<Gotiniens> en hoe je de mensen met een voice kan herkenen verschilt per client
<leoquant>   /mode +m
<RawChid> Je ziet een + voor of achter de nick. Dit gebruiken we enkel om aan te duiden dat iemand hier vaker komt. Dus geen gast is.
<leoquant> R +1
<Gotiniens> leoquant, weet ik, maar ik wou even volledige info geven over IRC niet alleen over dit kanaal
<leoquant> yep
<asfyxia> hier zie ik dit niet (die +), in andere kanalen wel?
<Gotiniens> asfyxia, welke client heb je
<Gotiniens> ?
<asfyxia> Konversation
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat je het kan zien aan de kleur van de mannetjes voor de nicknames in de linker kolom
<leoquant> (tot straks)
<ronnie_vd_c> tot over een uur
<asfyxia> tot straks
<RawChid> ubuntulog_: en leoquant hebben geen + bij mij
<Gotiniens> klopt
<asfyxia> inderdaad, die hebben lichtblauwe poppetjes
<Gotiniens> en welke kleur heeft mijn popetje?
<asfyxia> misschien hebben die nog meer privileges...;-)
<asfyxia> Gotiniens, van ons is diepblauw
<RawChid> En ChanServ heeft zeker weer iets anders?
<RawChid> Want die heeft een @
<Gotiniens> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/channel-screen-tour.html hier staat een uitleg
<asfyxia> Ah, bij mij is hij donkergroen
<Gotiniens> maar ze gebruiken daar een andere theme dus kloppen de plaatjes erbij niet
<Gotiniens> dus donkergroen, is ops een @
<Gotiniens> diepblauw, is voice een +
<Gotiniens> en lichtblauw is niks
<Gotiniens> een normale gebruiker
<asfyxia> Ah, goede link, dat soort info zocht ik nog
<Gotiniens> een ops (operator) die kan dingen aanpassen aan het kanaal, mensen kicken/bannen enz
<Gotiniens> voice is in de meeste kanalen niks bijzonders, in andere kanalen kunnen hun praten (en iedereen met meer rechten) en de gasten niet, dit zon zogeheten moderated kanalen
<Gotiniens> denk hierbij aan een discussie waar steeds iemand anders het woordt krijgt
<asfyxia> de 'standaard' ubuntu-kanalen zijn voor iedereen, maar niet moderated?
<Gotiniens> zover ik weet is geen enkel ubuntu knaal moderated
<asfyxia> en hoe gaat deze operator ons Nederlands begrijpen?
<RawChid> Ik ken zelf geen moderated kanaal. Alleen ubuntu-classroom misschien.
<Gotiniens> chanserv is een bot
<asfyxia> het kubuntu-kanaal is wel voorzien van een operator
<RawChid> Maar dit moderated is verder niet zo boeiend.
<Gotiniens> RawChid, #ubuntu-classroom is soms moderated inderdaad
<RawChid> In principe is leoquant bij ons operator
<asfyxia> wat doet een bot?
<Gotiniens> asfyxia, verschilt
<RawChid> Verschillend. ubuntulog_ is een bot die alleen maar luistert en logs opslaat
<Gotiniens> een bot is een automatisch programma
<Gotiniens> ChanServ regelt kanaal specifieke dingen
<asfyxia> ok
<Gotiniens> via chanserv kan je bijvoorbeeld het topic instellen
<Gotiniens> meet chanserv geeft jou ook voice als je joint
<Gotiniens> *maar
<leoquant> nou beginnen maar
<ronnie_vd_c> idd
<leoquant> heb je wat copy paste dingen klaar ronnie?
<leoquant> je inleiding/intro?
<ronnie_vd_c> nee, eigenlijk nog niet
<ronnie_vd_c> goed idee
<leoquant> gewoon wat uit de wiki
<leoquant> wat voorbeelden van bijdragen
<leoquant> 1 minute
<leoquant> veel succes
<leoquant> ik denk dat ronnie_vd_c  first is
<leoquant> done!
<leoquant> lol congrats ronnie_vd_c
<leoquant> \o/
<Gotiniens> nou we laten ons van onze beste kant zien...
<leoquant> geweldig toch, gaat RawChid  meestemmen...:)
<Gotiniens> mjah
<RawChid> Valt te proberen he :P, ik zag ineens tjbba stemmen dus dacht dan moet ik ook
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> mooi resultaat
<Gotiniens> mjah er werd duidelijk gevraagd dat alleen board members zouden stemmen
<leoquant> veel community
<leoquant> 15 min. rust
<leoquant> dan testcees
<leoquant> testcees heb jij wat copy paste dingetjes klaar voor de board?
<johanvd> gefeliciteerd ronnie_vd_c :)
<leoquant> waar is ie?
<leoquant> nu al in de kroeg?
<ronnie_vd_c> Allemaal heel erg bedankt :D :D :D
<leoquant> testcees is on....
<RawChid> Gefeliciteerd testcees
<leoquant> congrats
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> goed gedaan
<ronnie_vd_c> proficiat testcees
<johanvd> yay voor testcees \o/
<leoquant> mooi werk, mooi community werk
<leoquant> tot later
<RawChid> Inderdaad :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-09
<leoquant> johanvd: amazon :(
<leoquant> wikileaks heeft als onderwerp een erg politieke lading gekregen
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/offtopic/wikileaks-is-toch-misdadig/msg679798/#new
<leoquant> bye, morgen verder
<RawChid> Een wat kalmere uiteenzetting daarin, zou kunnen helpen.
<RawChid> asfyxia _0_
<RawChid> Je doet een wilde gok :D
<asfyxia> Hey, Rachid ;-)
<asfyxia> Tsja, ik vond dat ik dat opgewonden standje maar eens wat moest kalmeren...
<Gotiniens> euh?
<asfyxia> we hebben het over iets op het forum, Gotiniens...
<Gotiniens> vast over die persoon die zijn account wil opzeggen?
<asfyxia> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/opzeggen-forum-ubuntu-nl-account/
<asfyxia> Beetje rare nick ook
<Gotiniens> ik snap nou niet echt waarom hij nou weg wil van het forum
<Gotiniens> meestal zijn het mensen die topics hebben geopend, die vervolgens gesloten zijn enz
<Gotiniens> maar niks van dit alles
<asfyxia> Ik ook niet, maar daarom hoeft-ie nog niet mensen af te katten
<RawChid> IK vond dat je het mooi verwoordde :)
<asfyxia> thx ;-)
<asfyxia> Valt nog mee, wacht maar als hij zo tegen Nuns tekeer gaat gaan
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-10
<leoquant> asfyxia, cloak stuk?
<leoquant> je voice is fixt
<asfyxia> leoquant, ik doe iets fout met inloggen, denk ik, that's why ;-)
<asfyxia> "/msg NickServ identify <passwd> was het toch?
<leoquant> zonder de ¨
<asfyxia> uiteraard...
<leoquant>  /msg NickServ identify <password> inderdaad
<asfyxia> ik ga weer eens proberen, misschien had de bot een zwak moment ;-)
<leoquant> haha ik blijf er even bij
<leoquant> kijk
<leoquant> ie bent geniaal
<asfyxia> hehe, eindelijk m'n stem en mantel terug ;-)
<leoquant> die had je ook zonder cloak gehad
<leoquant>  +V were set on asfyxia!*@541CA5A2.cm-5-5c.dynamic.ziggo.nl in #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.
<asfyxia> wauw
<leoquant> tis vreselijk irc
<leoquant> eigenlijk
<asfyxia> hmm, ik vind het wel een apart medium hoor, vooral dat internationalekubuntu kanaal, maar moet nog van alles leren...
<leoquant>  #kubuntu? waar moet je aan wennen?
<leoquant> hee sense
<asfyxia> nou, hoe alles reilt en zeilt... en dat kubuntu kanaal is grappig omdat mensen van over de hele wereld er op zitten
<asfyxia> hi sense
<leoquant> asfyxia, inderdaad
<leoquant> dat is het mooie aan irc
<asfyxia> alleen al hoe ze beginnen... de ene begint tegelijk te roepen, en laatst was er één die vriendelijk begon met "peace, am from India", kijk, dan krijg je al andere respons ;-)
<sense> goedemiddag
<leoquant> asfyxia, het is soms een georganiseerde warboel
<leoquant> hoog tempo
<leoquant> veel inzet van answer bots ook
<asfyxia> af en toe warboel is niet zo erg, dat houdt je scherp ;-)
<leoquant> klopt, dit channel is een oase van rust
<leoquant> forum niet zo, dat wikileaks gedoe is pittig imo
<asfyxia> dat wikileaks draadje is op het randje, maar houden we scherp in de gaten. Het is wel actueel.
<leoquant> jullie doen dat goed
<asfyxia> en het heeft alles te maken met 'free speech', wat toch het hart van open source is, een reden waarom we het hebben toegestaan.
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> op ubuntuforums is het a priori uitgesloten wist je dat?
<asfyxia> Kan ik me iets bij voorstellen, het raakt aan politiek. Maar wikileaks zelf is geen politieke organisatie.
<leoquant> het kan politiek gemaakt worden idd
<asfyxia> Tot nu toe sturen we zachtjes bij, als de discussie teveel afdwaalt, en men houdt de discussie netjes, dat mag ook gezegd.
<leoquant> zeker
<asfyxia> Is 'politiek' de reden dat heb op ubuntuforums niet is toegestaan?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> met die reden wordt het gesloten
<leoquant> *om
<asfyxia> Er is over gediscussieerd binnen het team, dat zal duidelijk zijn.
<leoquant> obvious
 * leoquant gaat even thee gieten in zijn zoons
<leoquant> (home from school)
<asfyxia> THEE? Dat is een 'bad word' in de Stamkroeg...
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> pff was de hele vergadering vergeten.....:/
<RawChid> lol, je was niet de enige
<leoquant> ik rolde er letterlijk in
<leoquant> geen idee joh
<Gotiniens> ik was het ook vergeten hoor
<leoquant> lol
<Gotiniens> had een biertje gedronken in de stad =)
<leoquant> en nu komt een loco/support supybot ツ
<leoquant> heerlijk
<Gotiniens> mjah welke moeten we nog even zien
<leoquant> dat kreng moet nederlands kunnen/begrijpen..
<leoquant> pfff
<RawChid> Dat gaat geregeld worden
<leoquant> klasse RawChid
<RawChid> Nouhja, dat wilt niet zeggen dat ik het regel :P
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat we oerH ook wel bezig krijgen
<RawChid> Maar "we" gaan denk ik iets vertalen
<leoquant> die is goed he?
<leoquant> oerheks
<Gotiniens> hij heeft ook al een paar keer gevraagd naar de bot
<RawChid> Ja, leuk om hem er ook bij te betrekken. Echt een actieve IRC-ert
<leoquant> +1
<Gotiniens> zijn troubleshooting kan soms wat beter
<Gotiniens> maar hij komt er wel
<leoquant> hij/zij spreekt zo deftig ook
<Gotiniens> een hij is het
<RawChid> Een mannelijke heks
<leoquant> Ubuntero-esperanto
<leoquant> ah sorry
<leoquant> een tovenaar dus
<leoquant> was het een vruchtbare vergadering verder?
<leoquant> (jullie hebben gelijk dan had ik er maar bij moeten zijn)
<Gotiniens> leoquant, de log staat al online
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> done
<RawChid> En de (beknopte) notulen ook
<RawChid> Ik vond em constructief
<leoquant> organisatievoorstel kernpunt is waar plaatsen je schotten voor deelname. schotten zijn barrieres maar ook noodzakelijk
<leoquant> moeilijk
<leoquant> *plaats
<RawChid> Schotten?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> een filter
<leoquant> criteria voor deelname
<leoquant> etc
<RawChid> En dat is het kernpunt van dat voorstel? (ik heb het nog niet gelezen)
<RawChid> Of wat is jou punt nu?
<RawChid> ..
<leoquant> voor mij is dat key inderdaad
<RawChid> Jij wilt duidelijk hebben wat critaria zijn om mee te kunnen doen?
<leoquant> code of conduct ondertekenen/ ubuntu membership zijn mogelijk schotten
<leoquant> sense worstelt daar ook mee
<leoquant> participatie, deelname is belangrijk, door zoveel mogelijk lieden
<leoquant> maar criteria voor deelname ook
<leoquant> imho de kern van het "probleem
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/organisatievoorstel-voor-ubuntu-nederland/msg680148/#new
<leoquant> een spagaat haast
<leoquant> open deelname versus restricties
<cees> is er nu (te) veel deelname zonder (te) veel restricties?
<leoquant> cees geen idee, maar daar zit de spanning wel imo
<cees> maar: dat kan je ook beter voor zijn, dat is waar.
<Gotiniens> let wel, deelname aan de teams in niet restricted natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> *is
<Ronnie> cees, volgens mij hebben we nu eerder ooit problemen met harde schreeuwers, die zelf verder weinig bijdragen
<RawChid> Dat probleem heeft zich imho alleen op 1 bepaald kanaal (forum) voorgedaan
<leoquant> Gotiniens, dit gaat over de "raad"
<RawChid> Voor zover ik weet
<Gotiniens> leoquant, klopt weet ik
<leoquant> de mogelijk op te richten raad
<cees> RawChid, mogelijk als gevolg van forumprobleem, ook op irc...
<leoquant> eerste opzet: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/organisatievoorstel-voor-ubuntu-nederland/
<leoquant> alle respect voor sense by the way
<sense> :)
<leoquant> hij verwoordt het uitstekend
<cees> tuurlijk :)
<leoquant> nou tuurlijk...
<leoquant> :P
<sense> Bedankt voor de complimenten! Maar zonder commentaar wordt het nog niks, dus reageer vooral. :)
<sense> Het idee is om de Groepen heel vrij te laten, de Organisatie kan er op toe zien aan wie ze middelen geeft, maar de groepen moeten zelf weten hoe ze zich organiseren.
<sense> Natuurlijk kan er altijd hulp geboden worden.
<leoquant> ik beschreef hierboven de spagaat tussen openheid/deelname en de onvermijdelijke restricties voor deelname aan de raad
<leoquant> er moeten "schotten" in imho
<sense> Dat is altijd een lastige zaak.
<leoquant> een zaak die steeds terug komt ook
<leoquant> de structuur staat
<leoquant> nu de voorwaarden
<leoquant> pfff
<cees> sense, heb je nog nagedacht over het betrekken van (de relatie met) be en/of het vertaalteam? Of blijft dat zoals nu beschreven?
<sense> cees: Waarschijnlijk blijft het voorlopig zoals het nu is, dat wil zeggen, vrij los van alles. Er is toch al geen formele controle over de vertaalgroep. Misschien dat ik nog eens informeel contact zoek met Ubuntu BE om te horen wat er daar over gedacht wordt, maar dat is het wel.
<cees> ok, sense het moeten ergens beginnen he?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-11
<leoquant> sense ping
<sense> pong leoquant
<leoquant> is het een idee om in  je onderschrift/verwijzing in je forumberichten naar het ubuntu membership te verwijzen naar het mwanzo team
<sense> leoquant: Hebben jullie er al een leuke wikipagina voor?
<leoquant> we hebben het nu zo opgezet dat er een pad ligt naar dat membership
<leoquant> via ubuntu-nl-mwanzo==> naar het teamgedeelte
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<leoquant> die verwijzing staat op het forum rechtsboven
<leoquant> verder zijn de workshops opgezet
<sense> Zier er goed uit!
<leoquant> dank aan RawChid  en Ronnie
<leoquant> verder zou ik je graag in het team willen hebben
<leoquant> uiteraard
<sense> leoquant: Je weet mijn antwoord. :)
<leoquant> dan plaats ik je bij de rest!
<sense> nee!
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> wassup
<sense> Ik zou graag helpen, maar ik heb geen tijd.
<leoquant> ik blijf die kar met anderen wel trekken sense
<sense> Het lijkt we zeker het beste om in mijn onderschrift te verwijzen naar Mwanzo voor Ubuntu Membership, maar dan lijkt het mij wel goed om er een speciale pagina voor te hebben met informatie over Ubuntu Membership en hoe Mwanzo je daarbij kan helpen.
<leoquant> dat is een goed plan
<sense> leoquant: Het is een heel goed initiatief. Het is mooi om iets zo snel te zien groeien, en bovendien brengt het weer meer positieve energie in de gemeenschap.
<leoquant> ik wel graag meer leden attent maken op dit initiatief
<leoquant> en zo'n onderschrift helpt
<sense> preices
<sense> leoquant: Ik wil er in ieder geval een keer over bloggen. Hoe ver zijn jullie al klaar nu?
<leoquant> alvast bedankt
<sense> leoquant: Is er nu al iets waar ik naar kan verwijzen?
<leoquant> de volgende vergadering zal daar over gaan sense
<sense> oké
<leoquant> hoe ver zijn we en hoe betrekken we meer leden bij het team
<sense> Hoeveel mensen zijn er nu actief?
<leoquant> 16 formeel in het team, hier op irc zo'n 10 leden
<sense> Dat is al een mooi aantal zo snel, maar je wilt natuurlijk blijven groeien.
<sense> Zijn er al veel mensen die jullie helpen?
<leoquant> ik verwijs naar de wiki in mijn onderschhrift
<RawChid> Geode middag
<leoquant> tot nu toe zijn er een vast aantal leden die erg actief zijn, dat zijn de irc érs
<RawChid> leoquant: op de pagina over de workshop IRC Inleiding staan volgens mij wat dingen die verplaatst kunnen worden
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCInleiding
<leoquant> ik hoop niet iemand boos te maken...
<RawChid> Member worden en de lijst van verschillende workshops horen daar niet denk ik
<leoquant> RawChid, ik heb echt maar beperkt toegang
<RawChid> Vertel, kan ik helpen?
<leoquant> ik kan geen pagina's aanmaken bijv.
<RawChid> Echt? Hmm
<RawChid> We zijn sowieso bezig de rechten beter in te stellen.
<leoquant> RawChid, ik zou dit weekend wel een pagina willen opzetten met korte irc howto's, feitelijk cees zijn docu
<leoquant> verder wil die ubuntu membership pagina opzetten
<RawChid> Nouhja, het gaat me vooral om dat je op de pagina van IRC workshop, een lijstje met workshops hebt staan
<RawChid> Voglens mij moet deze op hde pagina over de workshops in het algemeen
<RawChid> Deze: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> verder zouden we als teams wat schema's kunnen invullen
<leoquant> zoals Ronnie  en ik gedaan hebben
<leoquant> RawChid,  klopt
<sense> leoquant: Ping je me weer wanneer je de Ubuntu Memership pagina af hebt? Dan zal ik mijn onderschrift aanpassen. Daarna zal ik ook zo snel mogelijk een blogpost schrijven over Mwanzo.
<leoquant> verder heb ik bij actieve leden hun kernactiviteiten afgevinkt
<leoquant> sense,  ok
<leoquant> RawChid, als jij een pagina aanmaakt met enkel een titel: ubuntu membership kan ik verder
<leoquant> of je start er al vast mee
<RawChid> Ack
<RawChid> Ik moet zo weg, dus maak ff snel een pagina aan
<leoquant> wat is ack?
<leoquant> oki
<RawChid> nerd spreak sorry
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Dat ik je pakketje ontvangen hebt :P
<RawChid> TCP/IP
<leoquant> roger
<Gotiniens> syn!
<RawChid> Hehe Gotiniens :)
<leoquant> Gotiniens,  zou jij met mij de eerste irc workshop willen doen?
<leoquant> zie wiki
<leoquant> we hebben een clasroom op irc
<RawChid> leoquant: een pagina voor Ubuntu Member worden?
<leoquant> yep
<RawChid> Er is al zoiets http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InternationaleGemeenschap/UbuLid
<leoquant> moment
<RawChid> Voordat we dubbel werk gaan doen :)
<Gotiniens> leoquant, ik wil hem best met je voorbereiden, maar ik heb in die periode ook mijn afstudeer praatje, dus weet niet of ik dan aanwezig kan zijn
<leoquant> RawChid, verdomd dat is wat ik bedoel
<Gotiniens> nu is de 23e een zondag, maar weet niet wat ik dan allemaal aan mijn hoofd heb :P
<leoquant> Gotiniens, no worries he we doe het samen
<leoquant> ik kan ook onder de trein komen...
<leoquant> RawChid,  die pagina is een zeer goede basis
<leoquant> 45 min. klasje
<RawChid> leoquant: Oke, joshua heeft die pagina's allemaal vertaald uit het engels als ik het goed heb
<leoquant> top
<leoquant> wist ik niet...
<leoquant> maar het is een soort vertaling idd
<leoquant> ubuntu LID vind ik bijv. niet fraai genoeg
<leoquant> zijn details....
<leoquant> en lid is zo mannelijk ook
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> lol
<leoquant> RawChid, geeft jij die pagina een logische plek?
<leoquant> dan vlooi ik door de tekst
<leoquant> (in de mwanzo wiki)
<RawChid> Euhm, welke pagina?
<RawChid> Ik weet nu niet zo goed wat het idee is.
<leoquant> membership pagina
<RawChid> Je wilt een nieuwe pagina binenn mwanzo?
<leoquant> mwanzo team: ===>verwijzing
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief  ubuntu member worden staat in het rijtje bij "team"
<leoquant> En uiteraard Ubuntu Member worden.
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Dus
<leoquant> die regel in red?
<RawChid> Dat moet een verwijzing worden naar 14:40:26 <+RawChid> Er is al zoiets http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InternationaleGemeenschap/UbuLid
<RawChid> ??
<leoquant> yep
<RawChid> Okay
<RawChid> Komt voor de bakkert
<leoquant> als ik hem kan uitvlooienverbeteren: yes
<RawChid> Haal jij die member worden weg bij IRC workshop dan?
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> link?
<leoquant> daar staat toch nog niets
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik zal de PGP/COC wel oppakken: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/GPGInleiding
<leoquant> ubuntero wel
<RawChid> 14:33:12 <+RawChid> leoquant: op de pagina over de workshop IRC Inleiding staan volgens mij wat dingen die  verplaatst kunnen worden
<RawChid> 14:33:13 <+RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCInleiding
<leoquant> Ronnie, dank
<leoquant> RawChid, daar staat nog niets over membership afaik
<RawChid> Heb je die link ge-opend?
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Het kopje Member worden van het Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team.
<RawChid> Lijkt me dat dit niet op deze pagina hoort...
<RawChid> Zelfde geldt voor lijstje met workshops
<leoquant> RawChid, het is dubbel gedaan bedoel je.?
<leoquant> hoort hier thuis?: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> onder teamgedeelte
<leoquant> ben met je eens dat het nog niet allemaal logisch saat
<leoquant> t
<RawChid> Moet nu weg, bezoek!!
<RawChid> Maar het is idd dubbel
<leoquant> ok dag
<Ronnie> leoquant: wat bedoel je eigenlijk met: Launchpad focusgroepen
<RawChid> Dag
<Ronnie> doei RawChid
<leoquant> Ronnie, meest moderated groepen als: xubuntu testers etc.
<leoquant> heeft niets met launchpad van doen
<leoquant> is dat verwarrend?
<leoquant> launchpad is slechts de infrastructuur
<Ronnie> ja, erg verwarrend
<leoquant> dan ga ik die term herformuleren en voorbeelden geven
<leoquant> uitleggen
<leoquant> launchpad teams?
<leoquant> zal er naar kijken, bedankt
<cees> leoquant, kan ik jou toevoegen aan de bestaande wiki-groep ubuntu-nl voor meer rechten op de wiki?
<leoquant> als men het goed vindt.....
<cees> is je wiki accountnaam gelijk aan je irc nick?
<leoquant> ja
<cees> ok :)
<leoquant> cees zou jij jezelf kunnen toevoegen op deze pag.?: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCInleiding
<leoquant> Member worden van het Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team.
<leoquant> deze pag. staat nog niet goed, maar dat komt wel
<leoquant> brb
<Ronnie> leoquant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-website/+bug/688945 (misschien handig voor de workshops)
<RawChid> Ben ik weer.
<RawChid> Hier staan ook al leden.: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief#Bestaandeledenvanhetubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<RawChid> Ik bewerk ff wat pagina;s
<Ronnie> oke
<leoquant> sorry ik ben ff weg fam. affairs/kids/boodschappen/weekend bla
<leoquant> sorry :/
<RawChid> Hehe, goed weekend
<RawChid> np
<leoquant> RawChid, wat dingen "recht"gezet
<leoquant> Morgen de taal nog langs gaan/bekijken
<leoquant> prettige avond
<UndiFineD> hoi hoi
<leoquant> haha
<UndiFineD> Wat ik tot nu toe zie is niet wezenlijk anders dan het UBT
<leoquant> we zijn veel te klein voor die aanpak
<leoquant> het is echt de bedoeling launchpad te leren kennen
<UndiFineD> als het mee zit dan ben ik daar over 3 dagen volwaardig lid
<leoquant> intern. participatie
<leoquant> tis wel geinspireerd op dat initiatief
<leoquant> UndiFineD, das mooi
<leoquant> heb daar wat meegelopen
<leoquant> ooit
<leoquant> wie is je mentor?
<UndiFineD> pedro3005
<UndiFineD> staat op mn wiki
<leoquant> nice
<UndiFineD> maar aangezien ik zelf veel ervaring heb, was er weinig communicatie nodig
<leoquant> dan beslist de meeting toch?
<UndiFineD> yup
<leoquant> Mijn Engels was/is dermate matig dat ik moeilijk kon meekomen
<UndiFineD> ik heb veel in internationale bedrijven gewerkt, bij engels is beroord door alle gekke zweden die tegenkomt
<UndiFineD> bleh tieperitus
<leoquant> hehe
<UndiFineD> *mijn engels is beroerd
<UndiFineD> *die je
<leoquant> zie je kansen voor dit initiatief op locaal nivo?
<leoquant> ik ben er vrij druk mee moet ik zeggen
<UndiFineD> kansen, ja tuurlijk zijn er kansen
<UndiFineD> Ik zag laura 's twitter 2 dagen geleden, linux heeft nu 5% markt
<UndiFineD> dat is .3% meer dan een maand eerder
<leoquant> ik denk dat de loco een inhaalslag moet maken, minder focus op interne problemen, meer open, en over die 5% dat worden er meer
<leoquant> ubuntu= uniek
<UndiFineD> precies, ik ben daarom ook bezig met het opzetten van lesmateriaal
<UndiFineD> maare, ik heb zo een meeting waar ik ik moet leijden
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> bye UndiFineD
<leoquant> welkom hajour
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> hai
<leoquant> welcome
<leoquant> fijn je hier te zien
<leoquant> bedtime voor me
<leoquant> zie ya all laters
<leoquant> alligators
<hajour> ik vind het meestal in begin een beetje verlegen in het begin als ik nog zo n beetje niemand zie
<hajour> ok goedenacht leoquant
<leoquant> dit zijn fijne lui hier hajour
<leoquant> echt!
<hajour> niemand ken bedoel ik
<leoquant> slaapze
<hajour> :)
<JanC> er bestaan geen correcte cijfers van het "marktaandeel" van linux
<Gotiniens> JanC, klopt
<Gotiniens> maar in dat onderzoek zie je duidelijk een stijging, daar kan je wel iets aan afleiden
<JanC> heb je een URL?
<Gotiniens> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<JanC> eh
<JanC> dat is totaal onbruikbaar als stats
<Gotiniens> JanC, geen enkele site is bruikbaar als stats
<JanC> Gotiniens: maar cijfers van firma's die stats van tienduizenden diverse sites combineren zijn wel 1000x betrouwbaarder dan sites van één site voor web developers
<JanC> *dan stats van één site*
<Gotiniens> tuurlijk
<Gotiniens> maar ik heb toch ook nooit gezegd dat het betrouwbare stats zijn
<JanC> het zegt hoogstens iets over het marktaandeel van linux bij web developers
<Gotiniens> ok, maar als hun meer linux gaan gebruiken betekent toch dat het populairder word
<JanC> nee, het betekent alleen dat linux populairder wordt bij web develoeprs die die site bezoeken (wat een minderheid van de web developers is)
<JanC> statistisch totaal irrelevant dus
<JanC> alleen nuttig voor politiek/marketing gebruik van statistieken dus (je weet wel, de befaamde "lies, damn lies, and statistics")
<JanC> ttz, voor de eigenaars van die site is het uiteraard wel statistisch relevant
<JanC> als je realistischer trends wil kijk je beter bij bedrijven die een relevant aandeel van de internet-gebruikers kunnen meten
<Gotiniens> JanC, je hebt helemaal gelijk, maar imo kan je adhv van deze stats wel zeggen dat linux populairder is geworden in de loop der jaren
<JanC> bij (beginnende) web developers wel ja  ;)
<Gotiniens> web dev's zullen namelijk browsers en OS'en gebruiken die hun bezoekers ook gebruiken
<JanC> dat is ook relatief, normaal werk je op één platform met één browser, en heb je de rest enkel om te testen (niet om docs te lezen)
<Gotiniens> de dev's war ik voor beheerde, wilden ook wel eens op hun test browser een docje zoeken, als die net even makkelijker te bereiken was
<JanC> dat zal af en toe zeker gebeuren
<Gotiniens> maar feit blijft natuurlijk dat alleen deze site niet echt waardevol is
<Gotiniens> zeker niet vanwege het publiek
<Gotiniens> maar eigenlijk is elke site wel iets over op te merken waarom die biased is...
<Gotiniens> je moet dus een goede mix van meerdere sites hebben
<JanC> stats van google search-gebruikers zou al redelijk breed zijn
<JanC> andere zijn de grote "stats"-providers
<JanC> maar sowieso hebben ook al die sites meestal een bias qua regio
<JanC> zelfs google
<Gotiniens> precies
<JanC> die zijn ook maar de 3e search engine of zo in China
<Gotiniens> midden oosten is yahoo populairder volgens mij
<JanC> Japan en zo ook
<JanC> en Baidu (grootste in China) is deels eigendom van Yahoo, dacht ik
<JanC> maar ze hebben in het verre oosten bijvoorbeeld ook bijna geen twitter, aangezien dat niet deftig overweg kan (of kon?) met hun tekens...
<JanC> hm, er is hier een logbot en geen officiële melding daarvan...  ;)
<Gotiniens> google levert geen browser statistieken meer
<Gotiniens> in de vroegere zeitgeists zat het nog...
<JanC> ze zullen die zelf wel hebben  :P
<hajour> hai Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey hajour
<hajour> even cooldown
<Ronnie> vertel
<hajour> aan het nadenken over een persoon te vinden wie verschrikkelijk goed is in wiskunde
<Ronnie> wat is 'verschrikkelijk goed'
<Gotiniens> fijne is die ronnie ;)
<Gotiniens> maar definieer verschikkelijk goed inderdaad :)
<hajour> compute astronomical numbers
<hajour> ik weet de vertaling niet
<Gotiniens> compute is rekenen/bereken
<Gotiniens> astronomical is enorm groot
<Gotiniens> number getallen
<hajour> we hebben iemand nodig die dat kan uitleggen aan de programmeurs
<JanC> Ronnie heeft precies een probleem...
<hajour> ik heb al een vraag naar jono gestuurd ook
<hajour> wb ronnie
<Gotiniens> wat voor berekeningen dan, grote getallen is voor programeurs volgens mij niet zo heel veel anders dan kleine getallen
<Ronnie> Ik heb geloof ik even wat gemist (slechte connectie)
<hajour> ok bedankt voor de uitleg Gotiniens
<JanC> Gotiniens: afhankelijk van de programmeertaal/libraries die je tot je beschikking hebt en de precisie die vereist is en zo
<Ronnie> hajour: ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar de vraag
<hajour> rekenen/bereken enorm grote getallen
<hajour> compute astronomical numbers dat is wat hun zeiden
<hajour> maar ik had meer wat gehad aan welke soort wiskunde hun zoeken
<hajour> dat werkt beter met vragen
<JanC> wie zoekt wat waarvoor?
<hajour> het is om verschillende programma s te kunnen verbinden
<Ronnie> kan iemand de logs even op pastebin zetten? (de logbot kan er nog wel even over doen om ze online te zetten geloof ik)
<Ronnie> verschillende programma's verbinden met grote getallen
<hajour> voor het spraak programma met stem commando met realistische stem
<JanC> eh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-12
<JanC> "realistische stem" = TTS / "stem commando" = "speech recognition"
<JanC> 2 verschillende dingen
<hajour> ze zaten vast dus ik wees ze op de microfoon programma s voor pc s
<hajour> nederlandse chat
<hajour> dus probeer iik het naar nederlands te vertalen
<hajour> denk aan dat aan elkaar verbonden
<Ronnie> quote hajour: compute astronomical numbers - we hebben iemand nodig die dat kan uitleggen aan de programmeurs
<Ronnie> ik heb de logs even terug gelezen, maar ik zie het probleem nog niet
<hajour> ben je een programmeur ronnie?
<Ronnie> python/javascript
<hajour> UndiFineD,  kan dat beter uitleggen als mij
<hajour> hij is programmeur
<hajour> gij is even aan het terug lezen
<hajour> hij
<Ronnie> hajour: hoe kom je er eigenlijk bij om daarvoor dit kanaal te kiezen?
<JanC> astronomisch grote nummers berekenen is piece of cake als je bij +-*/ blijft
<JanC> nu ja, gehele deling dan
<hajour> jij vroeg waarom
<hajour> ik gaf antwoord
<hajour> geen idee jan.ik weet nog niks van wiskunde.ik heb maar 1 derde van de jaren op school gezegten ongeveer.de rest was ik elke keer naar het ziekenhuis
<hajour> gezeten bedoel ik
<hajour> volgend jaar wil ik proberen om alsnog me wiskunde mavo te halen.als ik geld genoeg heb gespaard
<hajour> ik vond het al heel wat dat ik toch een mavo diploma heb gezien de geschiedenis van mij
<Ronnie> hajour: ook al een klote jeugd gehad :(
<hajour> mwa dat is het leven
<Ronnie> tja, je hebt niet alles voor het zeggen
<hajour> gewoon ervan leren
<hajour> precies
<Ronnie> en het kan altijd slechter natuurlijk ;)
<hajour> ik kijk vooruit.mijn liefste wens is om certificaten te halen van wiskunde natuurkunde en scheikunde
<hajour> mijn droom wens
<hajour> wat betrefd iq zou ik hbo aankunnen zeggen die gasten in het ziekenhuis die mij getest hebben
<hajour> maar ik denk altijd eerst de basis en vandaar uit de rest
 * Ronnie heeft bijna zijn scheikunde diploma (moet nog één project doen, maar mist motivatie)
<hajour> goed zeg ronnie
<Ronnie> nah, eigenlijk niet helemaal. Ik had al een half jaar klaar kunnen zijn. Ook ga ik februari misschien niet een halen (heb het laatste half jaar bijna niets uitgespookt, benhet scheikunde en onze school helemaal zat)
<hajour> welke school doe je ronnie?
<Ronnie> hbo fontys in eindhoven
<hajour> wauw
<hajour> zonde als je dat niet afmaakt na al die tijd erin te hebben gestoken
<Ronnie> ik ga het nog wel afmaken (ben er mee bezig), maar het schiet gewoon niet op
<Ronnie> daarna ga ik denk ik een ICT opleiding don
<Ronnie> doen*
<hajour> laatste loodjes wegen altijd het zwaarst zeggen ze
<Ronnie> hajour: dat klopt en ik ben zeker niet de enige
<hajour> het lukt je vast ronnie
<Ronnie> bedankt!
<hajour> sorry voor het wat late antwoord
<hajour> maar ik ben op het moment tussen 4 chats elke keer aan  het zappen :P
<Ronnie> laat, er heeft volgens mij nooit meer dan 2 minuten tussen gezeten ;)
<hajour> XD
<JanC> Ronnie: ik gok dat het ook vooral zo is dat een eindwerk niet de druk heeft van dagelijkse lessen  ;)
<JanC> m'n zus en haar vriend hebben hun eindwerk indertijd ook een jaar uitgesteld trouwens
<JanC> en ondertussen 3 jaar door India gereisd en zo  ;-)
<JanC> *3 maanden*
<hajour> ook lekker 3 maanden reizen
<JanC> vooral in India, spotgoedkoop
<JanC> 3 maanden reizen & leven kostte maar evenveel als het vliegtuig retour
<JanC> was trouwens India + Nepal
<JanC> 3 weken Nepal, de rest India IIRC
<JanC> nu ja, spotgoedkoop als je niet in toeristenhotels met 4-5 sterren verblijft natuurlijk  :P
<hajour> ja lijkt mij ook wel gaaf.ik ben al 18 jaar niet op vakantie geweest
<JanC> heh, vakantie hoeft niet zo duur te zijn
<JanC> hajour: hopelijk af en toe wel een daguitstap of zo?
<hajour> nee geen geld voor ik heb minimum inkomen 90 euro per maand aan medicij kosten rond de 180 euro vervoers kosten om naar de ziekenhuizen te gaan.ik kom maar net rond
<hajour> ik ga kerst ook niet vieren.me kids zijn uit logeren dan.dus hun merken er niks van gelukkig
<hajour> ik probeer zoveel mogelijk te leren via internet.nu hier ook.anders heb ik het gevoel dat ik niks doe of bijdraag.en zo ga ik tenminste niet braindead
<hajour> ik ben aan het proberen om te mogen werken.maar er is me nu al verteld.dat als ik door de gesprekken en testen kom.er een wachttijd is van 4 tot 7 jaar
<hajour> vor aangepast werk
<hajour> ik kan meer als hun denken en dat ga ik bewijzen ook
<JanC> ik gok dat je ook niet gelijk wat mag bijverdienen bij je uitkering?
<hajour> nee dat word direct van je toeslagen afegetrokken
<hajour> ik zorg wel dat ik aan meer diploma s kom.dan zien ze meteen dat ik wel degelijk iets kan.daarbij vind ik leren heel erg leuk
<hajour> hai
<RawChid> Goede avond
<Ronnie> hallo beide
<RawChid> Ej Ubuntu Member
<hajour> hai ronnie
<hajour> ik ga allleen net naar bed.want ik ben al op sinds gistermiddag 16.00
<Ronnie> heb je een nacht doorgehaald?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-05
<commandoline_> hmm, zomaar mensen voicen die toevallig een nick hebben die op de mijne lijkt :P?
<commandoline_> nou ja, +v kan niet zoveel kwaad :P
<StefandeVries> Ik wil 'm wel even weghalen, als je wilt :P
<leoquant> ja ik ben niet in vorm...
<commandoline_> StefandeVries :P, leoquant: geen probleem
<leoquant> ik heb zin aan kerst
<leoquant> =k
<leoquant> +k
<Idroy> ik ook wel :)
<leoquant>  /msg chanserv +kerst #ubuntu-nl-klas leoquant
<leoquant> volle tafels en stoelen ツ
<leoquant>  cq lekkers en gezelligheid
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff: thema van drupal is geupdated
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb het gezien, erg goed!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ziet er piccobello uit.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<Ronnie1> ja, je ziet nu bijna niet dat je switched naar het forum of de verkiezing website
<Ronnie1> bijna pixel perfect
<Ronnie1> de footer is zelfs verbeterd t.o.v. de verkiezing en forim
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben gisteren druk geweest met een website voor de stichting.
<Ronnie1> de body heeft de achtergrondkleur van de footer, zodat wanneer de pagina te 'kort' is, dan ziet het er niet raar uit
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, mooi. :)
<Ronnie1> e.g. de footer lijkt door te lopen, ipv de stippeltjes eronder
<Ronnie1> mocht je hulp nodig hebben met de layout van de stichting site, dan vraag gerust
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ziet er inderdaad erg goed uit zo die footer.
<commandoline_> Oh, dit ziet er nog beter uit :). En ik vond de vorige versie al goed :P
<Ronnie1> commandoline_: dank ;)
<commandoline_> wel één technisch dingetje: Als die knop een afbeelding krijgt, moet 'ie iig een alt-tekst hebben voor de toegankelijkheid v/d site lijkt me.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik zal zeker vragen of je er naar kan kijken. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op dit moment is de site nog niet goed bereikbaar.
<Ronnie1> commandoline_: welke knop?
<commandoline_> voorpagina: 'ontdek ubuntu'
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die! knop. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik wil eigenlijk een css oplossing voor die knop.
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff: hoe zit het met de hosting van de stichting website?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar dan is een plugin nodig voor fckedit.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De stichting wordt gehost door Stichting softwareconsulent.
<Ronnie1> oke fijn dat dat ook geregeld is
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff: kun je een link een aparte klasse geven?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal eens kijken of dat in de wysiwyg interface gaat, maar ik denk dat daar een plugin voor nodig is.
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff: het viel me wel op, dat menu de nieuwe men (zonder plugin) de 1st level niet meer de active class krijgt wanneer je een sub item aanklikt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie1, ow, dat is wel minder!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is er helemaal geen manier om de activiteit daarvan te achterhalen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Andere class misschien?
<Ronnie1> ow, die hebben nog een class active-trail , dit kan gemakkelijk gefoxed worden
<Ronnie1> nu gebruiken we alleen de class active
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik denk dat we sommige friendly urls (aliassen) ook nog moeten hernoemen, -tab1, -tab2 etc ziet er nog niet netjes uit
<Ronnie1> brb
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie1, ik heb het gevonden. Je kan in fckeditor een knop [div toevoegen] activeren. dan krijg je de optie om een div aan te maken, waarbij je dan een class kan invoeren. Stel we kiezen ervoor om een class "knop" te gebruiken voor knoppen, kan jij dan de css zo maken dat er een knop gemaakt wordt?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> <div class='knop'>
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie1, ik heb de pagina met de knop aangepast: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kijk maar of je iets met die knop link kan. Dergelijke 'knoppen links' zijn eenvoudig met de wysiwyg interface te maken.
<Ronnie1> <div class="button"></div> lijkt me beter
<Ronnie1> en <div class="button button-small"> (kleinere variant) en class="button button-secundary" (grijze variant)
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik zie de nieuwe knop-link niet, staat caching te aggresief?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die class moet je met de hand intikken bij het maken van de div container.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie1, en nu?
<Ronnie1> nu is het plaatje weg, maar geen div met class
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ik ga er even naar kijken, misschien dat div's niet zijn toegestaan, dan moet ik dat even aanpassen.
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff: het mag ook een span zijn ipv een div
<Ronnie1> en zelfs met een <p> kan het ook
<Ronnie1> maar liever een span of div
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voor een div container is er standaard een knop, dus dat lijkt me handig. Ik moet het filter alleen even aanpassen zodat die div's doorlaat.
<Ronnie1> oh, ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, done. Ik heb vier classes toegestaan. button button-small, button-secondary, button-small-secondary.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: prima
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: kunnen we niet iets met styles: http://coredogs.com/article/drupal-limit-wysiwyg-editors
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, dat kan vast, maar het lijkt me veel werk voor iets dat niet nodig is?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij werkt de wysiwyg op dit moment best ok.
<Ronnie> geen idee hoeveel werk het is, als het nu werkt is het ook prima, maar vind het raar dat er een <p> in een <div> zit
<Ronnie> verder werkt het prima
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is inderdaad irritant. Dat doet fckeditor overal (ook in tabellen bijvoorbeeld). Maar dat is denk ik wel uit te zetten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (kan ook een filter zijn die dat doet)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: als je dat uit zou kunnen zetten lijkt me erg fijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik heb de <p> tags nu gefilterd, maar dat is alles of niets... ook niet ideaal, want op sommige plekken wil je wel <p> tags..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal het weer terug zetten.
<Ronnie> ja, dit is het ook niet helemaal
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik zie zo niet hoe er voor te zorgen dat <p> tags soms wel, en soms niet gebruikt worden voor tekst.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat het makkelijkst het is het te laten zoals het is. Lijkt me niet dat dat grote problemen geeft?
<Ronnie> dan zorg ik er wel een keer voor dat de <p> binnen een <div class="button"> geen styling heeft>
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-07
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: ik ben misschien niet op tijd voor de workshop... Ik laat mijn pc wel gewoon aan :)
<leoquant> ik geef niets zonder publiek....
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> ben ik de enige dan? :P
<leoquant> ja....
<tiempjuuh> owww
<tiempjuuh> ehrr
<tiempjuuh> :P
<leoquant> ik kan je de les opsturen
<leoquant> lol
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<tiempjuuh> ik vraag even hoe laat we gaan eten :)
<StefandeVries> Oh, hé, MwanzoBot is er nog steeds.
<leoquant> moet toch
<leoquant> luv t6he bot
<tiempjuuh> hij is nog niet gecrashed :)
<StefandeVries> En de verbinding is dus niet weggevallen.
<StefandeVries> Jeuj :P
<leoquant> nee
<StefandeVries> Nou, mooi, dan is onze thuisverbinding voorlopig stabiel genoeg.
<tiempjuuh> we gaan zo eten, leoquant
<leoquant> eet ze!
<tiempjuuh> wellicht wordt het 19.45
<tiempjuuh> nah, nu nog niet
<tiempjuuh> eerst ff wachten tot zussie van korfbal komt :)
<leoquant> dat lesje kan ik elk moment geven
<StefandeVries> leoquant, trouwens, wil je m'n eigen arrangement van Yesterday - The Beatles eens keuren?
<leoquant> ik bedoel ook na vanavond
<leoquant> StefandeVries, liever niet LOL
<leoquant> ja tuurlijk wel>!
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsP2qOxPBU0   ;)
<leoquant> oki
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: ik kijk hoe laat ik klaar ben, misschien wordt het morgen ofzo :)
<tiempjuuh> maar misschien ook vanavond ;)
<leoquant> ok tiempjuuh
<leoquant> StefandeVries, bach like
<StefandeVries> Bach like? xD
<leoquant> jawel
<StefandeVries> Mwah
<leoquant> wellus
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> weinig bombarie, klein en stil
<leoquant> schubert eigenlijk
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik ben gewoon jaloers
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: wat dan, je hoeft niet nerveus te zijn, ik ben de enige :P
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> En je hebt eerder workshops gegeven, die waren PERFECT!!
 * tiempjuuh gaat essen
<tiempjuuh> tot zo :)
<leoquant> oki
<StefandeVries> leoquant, jaloers waarop?
<StefandeVries> Het stelt weinig voor hoor.
<leoquant> op twee handen die werken
<leoquant> nee, gewoon mooie uitvoering
<leoquant> thx for sharing
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je.
<StefandeVries> Oeh, sorry. Dat was ik vergeten. :\
<leoquant> hee Snicksie hoe is het met ubuntu-beginners?
<leoquant> ik zag u gister geloof ik
<leoquant> daar
<commandoline> Ronnie: zou je JFL kunnen herstarten? De nicknamegenerator lijkt een beetje van streek, en er is straks een les.
<commandoline> (niets echt kritisch, maar wel mooier als het eruit is.)
<Ronnie> commandoline: done
<leoquant> thx
<commandoline> bedankt Ronnie
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: extra snel gegeten, ben nu alweer klaar :)
<leoquant> dan moet ik wel he ツ
<tiempjuuh> eigenlijk wel ja :D
<tiempjuuh> moet ik ook in JFL zitten?
<Snicksie> goedgoed leoquant ;)
<leoquant> Snicksie, ok!
<Snicksie> 'k zit inderdaad altijd in dat channel ;)
<Snicksie> maar ik ben niet altijd even actief, drukdruk met school enzo
<leoquant> tis een mooi stel, die oude garde
<leoquant> ja
<Snicksie> toffe les overigens vandaag, ging over hypervisors, dus da was met C en assembly :p
 * Snicksie likes
<commandoline> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/ <- niet verplicht, wel handig voor de niet-veelgebruikers van IRC. Voor deze workshop dus, ehm, onhandig :P
<commandoline> om antwoord te geven op de vraag van tiempjuuh :P
<tiempjuuh> oké
<tiempjuuh> dan lekker in Konversation
<tiempjuuh> Ik heb daar geen voice. Moet ik hiero vragen stellen?
<leoquant> twee terminals tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> oké leoquant
<tiempjuuh> zal ik irssi vast installeren?
<leoquant> nee!
<leoquant> :P
<tiempjuuh> aaahhh
<commandoline> hmm, dan is JFL misschien wel weer handiger... Ik zou zeggen, bekijk het even en beslis zelf :P
<commandoline> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/
<tiempjuuh> ik zit er al in
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> en vragen stellen gaat via de webapp via dat blok linksonderin
<tiempjuuh> ik heb op de chat test123 ingetikt. Er gebeurt niks, heb ik het idee
<commandoline> in IRC gaat het zo
<commandoline> VRAAG: mijn vraag hier
<commandoline> en dan komt 'ie in -klas
<leoquant> klas doet nog niets nu
<tiempjuuh> nope
<leoquant> heb de datum veranderd maar heb het over 30 nov....:P
<leoquant> (agenda)
<commandoline> hij doet nog niets omdat de les nog niet gestart is.
<JFL> Les gestart
<JFL> marten-de-vries: zodat we 'm in de toekomst live terug kunnen spelen :P
<JFL> marten-de-vries: en ja, dat was de knop :P
<JFL> leoquant1: hehe gestart
<JFL> marten-de-vries: logs staan hier: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/log/2011-12-07T19:32:10.878081
<JFL> marten-de-vries: oh, we zijn begonnen :)
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: niet zo snel leoquant :)
<JFL> leoquant1: ok
<Ronnie> commandoline: is het wat om JLF bot te hernoemen naar leraar oid?
<commandoline> Ronnie: hmm, zou ook kunnen.
<commandoline> evt. kan ik in -klas ook de nick toevoegen (net als hier)
<commandoline> heb ik alleen vanwege ruimtebesparing weggelaten :P
<Ronnie> hmm, de nick erachter lijkt me wel persoonlijker worden, ik ben eigenlijk wel voor
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: ow
<JFL> leoquant1: kde omgeving misschien
<commandoline> Ronnie: ok, dan maak ik daar wel 's een optie van :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: prima
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: leoquant: ik heb Unity ;)
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: irssi is bezig te installeren
<JFL> leoquant1: ok
<Ronnie> commandoline: of je kunt het mogeljik maken om `JFL (%(naam)s)` of `JFL - %(naam)s` te nemen als nick
<JFL> leoquant1: daarna het commando nog eens invoeren
<Ronnie> en als %(naam)s voor komt, deze dan vervangen door de naam van de leraar
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: irssi werkt wel gewoon zonder die andere pakketten
<commandoline> Ronnie: technisch mogelijk, maar dan gaat de leraar ook alles in -chat posten opeens. (Incl. offtopic-gebabbel als dat van ons dus, als we dit gesprek via JFL zouden voeren.)
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: zelfde fout leoquant
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: ik zit op freenode :)
<JFL> marten-de-vries: oh, dat bestand hoeft niemand te downloaden ;)
<JFL> marten-de-vries: ook al biedt JFL het automatisch aan :P
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: Leoquant: je moet geen spaties na de \'en doen, dan doet ie het niet ;)
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: dus \cd autorun
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: en niet \ cd autorun ;)
<JFL> OerHeks: ah,zo dus >>  sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts ca-certificates \libcrypt-blowfish-perl libcrypt-dh-perl libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl \libmath-bigint-gmp-perl
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: dan werkt ie idd oer :)
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: thnx
<JFL> tiempjuuh1: Leoquant: met dank aan oer doet ie het nu :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: eigenlijk wel vreemd dat iedereen via de JFL account chat....
<Ronnie> nu kun je dus niet een klasgenoot 'aanspreken' door zijn naam te roepen
<commandoline> nou, JFL gebruikt eigenlijk z'n eigen chatnetwerk intern, het staat los van IRC, dus eigenlijk (het basisprogramma)
<commandoline> en nickname completion binnen JFL staat op het programma.
<commandoline> dit heeft als voordeel dat er ook bijv. een XMPP client te maken is.
<commandoline> en niet een enorme hoeveelheid verbindingen naar freenode.
<commandoline> maar idd, het is mogelijk wel een nadeel. En ook een designkeuze die nu bijna niet meer aan te passen is.
<Ronnie> klopt, maar vind het er raar uit blijven zien, ook moeilijk te zien wie nu wat zegt, omdat elke persoon dezelfde kleur heeft
<Ronnie> op zicht is er nog niet zo veel code, dus het zou nog wel omgezet kunnen worden, maar idd beide heeft zijn voor en nadelen. Verder werkt het nu gewoon prima
<Ronnie> en je weet ook zeker dat je geen last hebt van een netsplit ;)
<commandoline> :P
 * OerHeks = AmdyHaarlem
<JFL> leoquant1: help!
<JFL> leoquant1: lol
<JFL> leoquant1: ik miste oer ook al...
<leoquant> * [tiempjuuh_irssi] is using a secure connection
<leoquant> gelukt dus
<leoquant> <leoquant> * [tiempjuuh_irssi] is using a secure connection
<leoquant> gelukt?
<JFL> Les gestopt
<leoquant> bedankt voor de hulp OerHeks
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, tevreden?
<leoquant> met alt 1 alt 2 nanigeer je naar rooms
<leoquant> v
<tiempjuuh> heb ik gemerkt
<tiempjuuh> hoe sluit ik een tab?
<leoquant> in ke ./configserver van irssi kun je rooms toevoegen
<leoquant> uh niet of je moet nog wat toevoegen
<tiempjuuh> ik heb een /msg naar nickserv gestuurd, hoe sluit ik die room
<leoquant>  /leave
<leoquant>  /join
<tiempjuuh> oké
<tiempjuuh> moment
<leoquant>  /disconnect
<leoquant> terminal2 in 1 keer:
<leoquant> cd $HOME/.irssi/scripts/autorun && \
<leoquant> ln -sv /usr/share/irssi/scripts/scriptassist.pl && \
<leoquant> ln -sv /usr/share/irssi/scripts/mouse.pl
<tiempjuuh> hoe sluit ik een query met iemand/een bot?
<leoquant> terminal2 in 1 keer:
<leoquant> cd $HOME/.irssi/scripts && \
<leoquant> wget http://anti.teamidiot.de/static/nei/*/Code/Irssi/adv_windowlist.pl && \
<leoquant> wget http://dgl.cx/irssi/hack-whois-in-current-window.pl && \
<leoquant> cd autorun && \
<leoquant> ln -sv ../adv_windowlist.pl && \
<leoquant> ln -sv ../hack-whois-in-current-window.pl
<leoquant> o...uh...
<leoquant> weet ik zo niet
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> ik snap er even niets meer van
<tiempjuuh> waarvoor dient die lap code?
<leoquant> het bovenste voegt wat toe een irssi
<leoquant> windows managment
<leoquant> etc
<leoquant> irssi bestaat uit modules
<leoquant> scripts
<leoquant> tientallen
<leoquant> zelf houd ik het basic
<leoquant> maar ik moet even pauze houden vanwege mijn arm...
<leoquant> http://scripts.irssi.org/
<leoquant> is dat ok tiempjuuh ?
<tiempjuuh> jap
 * tiempjuuh herstart even irssi
<leoquant> ok
 * tiempjuuh moet douchen
<leoquant> zit je op irssi?
<tiempjuuh> ja
<tiempjuuh> maar zoals ik al zei:
 * tiempjuuh moet douchen
<leoquant> oki
<tiempjuuh> tot zo :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant>  [tiempjuuh] is using a secure connection
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: waar komen de logs?
<tiempjuuh> dan kan ik het allemaal nog eens rustig doorkijken :)
<leoquant> op de wiki van mwanzo
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> je kunt altijd morgen/etc verder vragen
<commandoline> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/log/2011-12-07T19:32:10.878081 <- hier staat iets wat een handige basis is :)
<commandoline> het is nl. mogelijk html te embedden in de wiki :)
 * tiempjuuh gaat morgen verder met irssi, nu even naar Konversation :)
<commandoline> oh, leoquant: is er een reden dat de pagina van de workshop niet meer in het community-gedeelte v/d wiki staat?
<leoquant> commandoline, mijn fout...
<tiempjuuh> in konversation
<leoquant> kan het niet fixen
<commandoline> oh, ok. Komt wel 's dan.
<leoquant> ja, maar niet slim van me idd
<tiempjuuh> maar leoquant, als je commando's met de \ doet, niet een spatie daarna, dus niet <commando> && \ <commando2>, maar <commando> && \<commando2> ;)
<leoquant> ok. maar ik moet nu stoppen tiempjuuh .....
<tiempjuuh> oke
<tiempjuuh> mijn internet ligt er over 5 mins ook uit :)
<tiempjuuh> tot morgen :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> laters
<tiempjuuh> doeg :)
<tiempjuuh> je deed het goed!
<tiempjuuh> ik ga ook :)
<tiempjuuh> tot morgen iedereen :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-08
<leoquant> hee tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hey leoquant
<leoquant> chatzilla is ook leuk..:P
<tiempjuuh> sja, ik zit bij oma
<leoquant> goed werk
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> dus ff portable+chatzilla is de enige optie :P
<leoquant> ja
<tiempjuuh> want ze heeft geen admin rechten
<leoquant> irssi is wel fun he?
<leoquant> hoi erkan^
<leoquant> welkom
<erkan^> hey leoquant
<erkan^> thx (-:
<leoquant> kijk verder naar snooker...
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: ja, irssi is leuk, maar toch, ik ben er nog niet achter hoe je naar boven scrollt :P
<erkan^> biljartspel?
<tiempjuuh> hey erkan^
<erkan^> hey tiempjuuh
<erkan^> (-:
<tiempjuuh> erkan^: zit jij in Irssi?
<erkan^> nee, xchat
<tiempjuuh> nee dus
<erkan^> foei, privacy!
<erkan^> :P
<tiempjuuh> dat zag ik net
<tiempjuuh> wie weet hoe je in irssi naar boven scrollt?
<erkan^> geen idee, tiempjuuh
<erkan^> ik heb één keer gedan
<tiempjuuh> wat heb je een keer gedaan
<erkan^> alleen chat ik, verder niks
<erkan^> gebruikte allene nickserv server join etc.
<erkan^> heb niet alles uitgeprobeerd
<erkan^> erg jammer dat ik kan avond niet workshop irssi komen )-: want op bezoek bij vriend --> verjaardagsfeest
<erkan^> oh nee, gisteren toch?
<leoquant> naar boven? moment
<leoquant> page up/down button?
<erkan^> ik ga ook irssi proberen, effe installeren
<leoquant_> ja die buttons doen dat tiempjuuh
<leoquant_> cijfergedeelte board
<tiempjuuh> oke, bedankt  leoquant
<erkan^> terminal based IRC client, tiempjuuh ?
<erkan^> effe logboek van gisteravond zoeken
<tiempjuuh> jap
<tiempjuuh> waar stonden de logs ook weer, leoquant?
<zippo^> tiempjuuh: ?
<zippo^> ik zit nu ook in irssi
<tiempjuuh> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/log/2011-12-07T19:32:10.878081
<tiempjuuh> da's de log van gisteravond :)
<zippo^> hier heeft geen tabblad volgens me
<zippo^> volgens me is xchat toch handig denk ik?
<zippo^> ga effe kijken ok
<erkan^> veel test :P
<tiempjuuh> zippo^: ALT+nummer is wisselen van kanaal :)
<zippo^> :-D
<zippo^> nice yeah
<tiempjuuh>  /join X laat je kanalen joinen
<tiempjuuh>  /leave laat je leaven
<tiempjuuh> met /set nick kun je standaard nick instellen
<tiempjuuh> en met /set network Freenode freenode als standaard instellen
<zippo^> dus hoeft geen /join #... alleen /join ... ?
<leoquant>  /channel add -auto <namechannel> freenode  voor autojoinen
<zippo^> ah ok
<leoquant> in het server gedeelte
<zippo^> wat is autjoin dan?
<tiempjuuh> zippo^: # mag, hoeft niet
<zippo^> ow, bedoel je automatische joinen zonder hoef je niet opnieuw zelf joinen?
<tiempjuuh> zippo^: dat je automatisch kanalen binnengaat als je opstart :)
<leoquant> verder heeft irssi honderden scripts
<zippo^> ah keej
<zippo^> (-:
<leoquant> http://scripts.irssi.org/
<zippo^> 15:51 -!- Irssi: Not enough parameters given
<zippo^> 15:52 -!- Irssi: Not enough parameters given
<zippo^> ik vergat (servernaam) erbij
<leoquant>  /channel add -auto <namechannel> freenode
<zippo^> men zei net: saved...
<zippo^> (-:
<zippo^> yes
<leoquant> irssi is vaak met /save idd
<zippo^> ik gebruik /channeld add -auto <namechannel> ubuntu
<leoquant> ok
<zippo^> hoe zie ik een nicknaamlijst?
<zippo^> boven is weg
<zippo^> als ik typ elke regel
<zippo^> :\
<zippo^> wat zijn verschillende tussen klaslokaal en chat? ik zie bij logboek
<leoquant> page up/down button?
<tiempjuuh> klaslokaal is de les zelf, chat is mwanzo
<leoquant> yep
<erkan^> waarom loopt de laptop opeens traag
<erkan^> ah ok
<erkan^> handig
<zippo^> page up
<zippo^> ik kan niks vinden
<zippo^> ah, je bedoelt een toetsenbord
<zippo^> nu zie ik ja
<zippo^> (-: dank je wel
<zippo^> sudo apt-get update
<zippo^> sorry
<zippo^> perongeluk
<leoquant> commandoline?
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> over gister
<leoquant> enb dat hoge nr bij inloggen com. server
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> dat vind ik toch niet zo prettig
<leoquant> betekent dat mijn compu gecompr. is?
<commandoline> niet noodzakelijk, ik zou die teller met een flauw scriptje behoorlijk kunnen laten oplopen.
<commandoline> (voor iedere nick)
<erkan^> hey commandoline
<erkan^> (-:
<commandoline> alleen lijkt me dat niet zo logisch in dit geval :P
<leoquant> hmmm, maar er zou/ of ontstaat een indruk dat ik dat doe..
<leoquant> vind dit niet een prettig idee erlijk gezegd
<commandoline> nee, want iedereen kan inloggen onder de nick 'leoquant' in de applicatie.
<commandoline> wie het eerst komt, wie het eerst maalt.
<leoquant> zelfs dat vind ik zeer onwenselijk
<leoquant> maargoe
<commandoline> maar wat valt eraan te doen? Een launchpad-account verplicht stellen?
<commandoline> da's het alternatief lijkt me zo.
<leoquant> maar ik log toch in via single sign etc.?
<commandoline> ik zou wel iets kunnen toevoegen voor de naam wanneer je via lp.net inlogd
<commandoline> launchpad login == ubuntu single sign on
<commandoline> alleen beetje andere kleurtjes
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> nu ja "het" bleven gister even hangen hier
<leoquant> bleef
<leoquant> vooral het aantal...:)
<commandoline> nou, ik bedacht me wel dat elke keer dat je via IRC inlogd, mogelijk de teller eentje omhoog gaat.
<commandoline> (hoewel, in principe zou 'ie parts moeten registreren)
<leoquant> maar zoveel log ik toch niet in?
<commandoline> hmm, maar quits misschien niet.
<commandoline> leoquant: hmm, nee, het blijft veel.
<leoquant> kijk als maar duidelijk is dat ik hier niets van weet/of van doen heb
<leoquant> duh...:)
<commandoline> dat is het :)
<commandoline> + ik zal eens kijken of verbindingen die al een dag ofzo open staan niet automatisch verbroken kunnen worden (waardoor de nick weer vrijkomt.)
<leoquant> ok prima
<leoquant> back laters....doeg!
<commandoline> dag
<StefandeVries> Iedereen klaar voor de grote vergadering? :P
<leoquant> lol
<commandoline> oh, is die straks :P?
<commandoline> goed dat je het zegt :P
<tiempjuuh> oh god, hebben we mwanzo verg.?
<leoquant> rot bot...:/
<leoquant> ja tiempjuuh
 * commandoline gaat het begin missen, trouwens.
<leoquant> verstandig
<commandoline> betekent dat dat ik de complete vergadering mis, of zijn er wat agendapunten vandaag?
<leoquant> nu, het zijn weinig echte punten
<StefandeVries> Rotbot? :(
<leoquant> hij luistert niedt StefandeVries
<leoquant> t
<StefandeVries> Hoe, hij luistert niet?
<leoquant> ;start
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 3255910976621
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log3255910976621.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: ::Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRSSI: Woensdag 07 december: 19.30-20.15
<leoquant> ik zat met #
<StefandeVries> Tsja.. :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> hoe is de storm in het land?
<leoquant> hier heftig
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRSSI: Woensdag 07 december: 19.30-20.15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere indo volgt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt
<leoquant> typo
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Kan ook via MwanzoBot :D
<leoquant> jaja
<leoquant> zo
<leoquant> ik wil een weerstation voor kerst
<leoquant> ; startmeeting
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 6288210469298
<leoquant> wie is aanwezig?
<leoquant> o/
 * commandoline niet, sorry.
<leoquant> nop
 * leoquant pokes mwanzo
<leoquant> ;notulist
<leoquant> ;topic
* Topic unset by MwanzoBot on #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ?
<StefandeVries> o/
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log6288210469298.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 4531644495126
<leoquant> aanwezig?
<leoquant> o/
<StefandeVries> o/
<leoquant> zullen we jou topic eerst doen StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Wat had ik er ook alweer opgezet?
<leoquant> vertel over mwanzobot
<leoquant> MwanzoBot in #ubuntu-nl
 * leoquant notuleert
<StefandeVries> Ah ja.
<StefandeVries> Nou, MwanzoBot is zoals jullie weten ook toegerust met een factoidsysteem waarmee je dus voor veelvoorkomende vragen pasklare antwoorden kunt laten zien.
<leoquant> idd
<StefandeVries> Het probleem is alleen dat die antwoorden moeten worden ingevoerd en dat is in m'n eentje een nogal tijdrovende klus.
<leoquant> heb je een link naar de pagina met opdrachten die reeds klaar zijn?
<StefandeVries> Er is een lijst met factoids die ingevoerd kunnen worden, ergens op de wiki. Ik vroeg me af of er mensen zijn die over twee weken tijd en zin hebben om daar een middag in te steken.
<StefandeVries> Even kijken..
<StefandeVries> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Het is zo dat enkele van deze factoids nu ook al outdated zijn, maar daar komen we wel uit.
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, ?
<leoquant> ping
 * leoquant heeft geen tijd
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kan dit in een sessie?
<leoquant> veel lui bij elkaar===> 1 middag?
<StefandeVries> Ja, zeker.
<StefandeVries> Met wat tekst en uitleg vooraf.
<leoquant> dan zou je dat kunnen organiseren
<leoquant> via welk medium dan ook
<StefandeVries> Ik was van plan om op het forum zieltjes te werven, om het even zo te zeggen
<leoquant> of moet ik dat doen?
<leoquant> ok goed plan
<leoquant> laat vooral weten hoe het loopt
<StefandeVries> Zijn er mensen hier die bereid zijn tzt mee te helpen?
 * leoquant niet
<leoquant> extern werven dus
<leoquant> met nieuwe mensen
<leoquant> en de mailinglijst gebruiken?
<leoquant> anders nog punten StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> nee, ik niet :)
<StefandeVries> Goed idee wb die mailinglijst/
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> ik nog 1 punt
<leoquant> ik krijg de wiki niet op orde
<leoquant> door een fout van me
<leoquant> de wiki is nu half community/half niet
<leoquant> wie dit snel kan oplossen
<leoquant> en fixen
<leoquant> heel graag!
<leoquant> laatste punt van me
<leoquant> workshops
<leoquant> ik zou graag wat nieuwe initiatieven zien
<leoquant> html cursus werd als belangrijk gezien
<leoquant> en werken met de terminal
<leoquant> chris wil het laatste doen
<leoquant> iemand?
<leoquant> goed, ik denk dat het beter is te stoppen
<StefandeVries> Wij zijn de enigen hier..
<leoquant> helaas
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log4531644495126.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt
<leoquant> het is vastgelgd
<leoquant> vastgelegd
<leoquant> :
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> toch? :P
<StefandeVries> Het duurt 5 minuten voor de logs online komen
<leoquant> oki
<StefandeVries> Daar zijn ze :)
<leoquant> tot later lui
<StefandeVries> tot later, leoquant ;)
 * commandoline is terug
<tiempjuuh> het spijt me leoquant, wat is er?
<commandoline> dag leoquant
<commandoline> tiempjuuh: de mwanzo vergadering is net geweest :P
<commandoline> StefandeVries: kan het overzetten uit die wiki niet met een scriptje?
<StefandeVries> Nee, het invoeren gaat via IRC.
<tiempjuuh> ja, ik weet het, maar even die 5,8 voor wiskunde doorkijken met pa was me iets belangrijker dan de Mwanzo vergadering ;)
<commandoline> nou, zelfs dat is te autmatiseren. Maar aangezien het om een redelijke lijst ging
<StefandeVries> Too much fuss
<commandoline> tiempjuuh: ik was er ook niet.
<StefandeVries> Dit is sneller gebeurd ;)
<commandoline> hmm, ik vraag me af :P
<StefandeVries> Dat mag.
<commandoline> je kan het ook rechtstreeks in de db stoppen.
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: ik wil wel meehelpen :)
<commandoline> python shelve, toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Wat alsnog betekent dat ik het zelf kom te doen
<tiempjuuh> met die pasklare antwoorden :)
 * commandoline gaat even wat prutsen met de source van mwanzobot erbij :P
<commandoline> is de nieuwste lp versie online?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> En die komt er ook niet.
<commandoline> waarom niet?
<StefandeVries> Nou, in ieder geval binnenkort niet.
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> Nieuwe pc, ssh-sleutels weer naar Launchpad, allemaal gedoe, en nu even voor niks :p
<StefandeVries> Het is niet zo dat de code significant veranderd is.
<commandoline> ok, dan kan ik de oude versie dus gewoon gebruiken :)
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Dat dan ook weer niet.
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Het hele configuratiesysteem is anders, en er zijn talloze kleine bugs uitgehaald.
<StefandeVries> De klasseindeling en algemene werking is niet veranderd, maar sommige dingen zoals de string joining zijn al drie keer herschreven tov de lp-versie
<commandoline> hmm, ok.
<commandoline> zou ik bijv. het huidige shelve-file mogen hebben?
<commandoline> dan kan ik de structuur met python wel uitzoeken...
<StefandeVries> Structuur:
<commandoline> met die <reply> die in de factoids lijst staat erbij?
<StefandeVries> -één shelve per kanaal
<commandoline> (http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot)
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> {'keyword': 'definitie'}
<StefandeVries> Gewoon
<commandoline> duidelijk :D
<StefandeVries> Een dictionary op een shelve :P
<commandoline> incl. die <reply>?
<commandoline> dan is de db namelijk bijna klaar :P
<StefandeVries> de value bij een key is de reply
<StefandeVries> Of wat bedoel je precies?
<commandoline> nou, die responses op de wiki beginnen met <reply>
<commandoline> moet ik die eraf strippen?
<StefandeVries> Dat maakt mij niets uit, als het maar consistent wel of niet gebeurt
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> De bestandsnaam van een shelve is gewoon de kanaalnaam.
<commandoline> het commando is !keyword?
<StefandeVries> ;def <keyword>
<StefandeVries> en dan in pseudocode
<StefandeVries> if dictionary.haskey(keyword):
<StefandeVries>      send definition
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> nou, het is niet perfect
<commandoline> maar wel een goed begin, en valt via de bot nog wel te perfectioneren :)
<Snicksie> hm, stefan's gone
<Snicksie> <MwanzoBot> Ubuntu is een op Linux gebasseerd besturings systeem, gratis te verkrijgen met zowel gemeenschappelijke als professionele ondersteuning. Ubuntu wordt ontwikkelt door een grote gemeenschap en we moedigen jou aan om ook te helpen;def  - Zie ook http://www.ubuntu-nl.org
<Snicksie> 'gebaseerd' ; 'besturingssysteem' ; 'ontwikkeld'
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-09
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, en komt je workshop er aan?
<MrChrisDruif> ...euh..Ja...alleen wanneer precies dat is even de vraag ⢁)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, gewoon inplannen wanneer je het uitkomt
<leoquant> dan starten we de reclame campagne
<leoquant> uiteraard wel in de avond
<leoquant> (en)
<MrChrisDruif> Zo zo, meerdere avonden? ⢁)
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao leoquant
<leoquant> ?
<Ronnie> Idroy: kun jij even kijken of deze lijst compleet is: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20111210/VoortgangTeams#Artworkteam
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: heb jij zin in een leuk klusje?
<Idroy> Ronnie, het voortgang gedeelte van ons team?\
<Ronnie> ja
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> ik heb het vertaalteam ook een logo gestuurd, en die vonden ze volgens mij wel goed, hij is alleen nog niet toegepast zie ik.... en verder..... uhm
<Ronnie> Idroy: zet dat logo ook maar op de wiki :)
<Idroy> oh ja, op die pagina met alle logo's of niet?
<Idroy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Teams
<Ronnie> Idroy: daar mag het logo ook bij en ook een link op de voortgang pagina
<Idroy> ok, is goed
<Idroy> de 64 en de 14 versie? Ze zijn verschillend namelijk, of alleen de 64x64?
<Ronnie> Idroy: erg mooi logo, die van het vertaal team, ziet er strak uit
<Idroy> dankje :)
<Ronnie> doe maar een link naar: wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Teams, dan vinden ze het logo wel
<Idroy> oh ok, is ook goed
<Idroy> hmmm, bij mij werken die links niet echt goed, ik heb gekopieerd van de wiki help page (en dan de tekst en url verandert)... maar als nog doet ie het niet
<Idroy> oh w8
<Idroy> wacht*
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> zo... is gelukt
<Ronnie> mooi
<Ronnie> Idroy: mocht je nog een (niet artwork) klusje willen doen, het testforum mag met (on)zin teksten en topics gevuld worden: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/index.php (natuurlijk alleen als je zin hebt)
<Idroy> nice, een openid inlog methode :D
<Idroy> sso kon toch ook met SMF?
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja, SMF zou dat moeten kunnen, ik zal eens kijken
<Idroy> hmmm, dat zou echt al helemaal geweldig zijn imho
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik heb je net goedgekeurd (doe ik handmatig i.v.m. hoeveelheiden spam)
<Idroy> ok, is goed
<Ronnie> pas stond het forum al vol met spam :(
<Ronnie> toen heb ik die setting maar eens omgezet. nu hoef ik regelmatig alleen maar accounts te disablen
<Ronnie> oh, openid staat al aan :)
<Ronnie> ik heb je meteen admin gemaakt
<Idroy> ok, nice :)
<Ronnie> dan kun je ook boards en instellingen wijzigen
<Idroy> ik ga er zo even op posten
<Idroy> zo... wat gepost :)
<leoquant> Ronnie, kan iedereen zich rgistreren op het testforum?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ja, maar een admin moet ze eerst goedkeuren. de laatste tijd veel last van spamaccounts
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> leoquant: je bent nu goedgekeurd
<leoquant> ok, met opnieuw registreren?
<leoquant> nee dus
<leoquant> board vind ik mooi trouwens...
<tiempjuuh> het spijt me beste Ronnie, wat was er voor een fijn klusje?\
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/index.php vullen met (on)zinnige test data
<Ronnie> mocht je er zin in hebben natuurlijk
<tiempjuuh> in onzinnige data verzinnen ben ik vreeslijk goed :P
<tiempjuuh> dus kom maar op 8)
<tiempjuuh> ik log ff in
<tiempjuuh> en vul de boel met wat leuk spul
 * tiempjuuh moet even konversation herstarten
<tiempjuuh> Ronnie: klopt het dat ik me moet registreren en niet kan inloggen met mijne drupal account?
<tiempjuuh> en ik zie dat Idroy wat dingen stickey heeft gemaakt?
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: klopt, en ik moet je account goedkeuren
<tiempjuuh> oké
<tiempjuuh> idroy is nu ook wat dingen aan het toevoegen :P
<Ronnie> ja, meerderen verschilldende gebruikers is goed om mee te testen
<tiempjuuh> zou je me willen goedkeuren Ronnie?
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: done
<tiempjuuh> thnx
<tiempjuuh> ik zie dat idroy dingen stickey kan maken?
<Ronnie> klopt, idroy is moderator
<tiempjuuh> dat zegt een hoop ;)
<tiempjuuh> ik kan mijn eigen topics sluiten/verwijderen :?
<Ronnie> tiempjuuh: wil je die rechten tijdelijk hebben?
<tiempjuuh> mag
<tiempjuuh> hoeft neit
<tiempjuuh> maar zou leuk zijn
<tiempjuuh> maar ik bedoel meer dat ik mijn eigen topics zélf kan modereren
<tiempjuuh> dat lijkt me raar
<tiempjuuh> Ronnie: danke
<Ronnie> ow, eigen topic modereren lukt denk ik niet, maar je bent nu moderator geworden, proficiat :)
<tiempjuuh> hehe, wilde ik altijd al eens zijn
<tiempjuuh> maar het forumteam zit al vol :(
<tiempjuuh> hey erkie
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-10
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<Ronnie> he sense, lang geleden...
<Ronnie> de verkiezing website staat inmiddels (na een hoop wijzigingen) ook online op de community server: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<sense> hey Ronnie
<sense> mooi om dat te zien
<sense> ziet er goed uit!
<Ronnie> sense is het mogelijk om de oude database om te zetten denk je (er moeten dan wel veel migraties gedaan worden)
<StefandeVries> Hoezee! Lezen bestaat nog steeds!
<leoquant> ツ
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-03
<leoquant> Timo_, weinig volk las ik? tijdens de workshop?
<leoquant> jammer
<Timo_> ja, maar tweemensen...
<leoquant> we hebben aardig lawaai gemaakt in de aankondigingen lijkt me
<Timo_> lijkt mij ook zo
<Timo_> blijkbaar weinig animo
<RawChid> Hoeveel aanmeldingen waren er dan?
<leoquant> 3/4 toch?
<RawChid> Voor zover ik hoorde was de workshop wel goed ontvangen :D
<RawChid> HUlde
<leoquant> ja daar ligt/lag het niet aan !
<leoquant> kleine community zijn "we" toch
<leoquant> veel leden, weinig actieve leden
<leoquant> we blijven gewoon gaan met die banaan: vooruit
<leoquant> totdat er geen hond komt
<Timo_> twee mensen welgeteld :p
<leoquant> :)
<RawChid> Er waren dus zoveel mensen als verwacht
<RawChid> Want bij de aanmeldingen zie ik timo en tiempjuh. Maar dat was geen deelnemer toch :P
<Timo_> zie je dat? ik heb er maar eentje toegevoegd
 * Timo_ kijkt naar foad
<RawChid> Ik weet niet war je naar kijkt. Ik keek net even op de wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/VirtueleMachinesInleiding
<leoquant> 5 inschrijvingen tel ik
<leoquant> maar ik heb een heel rare computer, dat bleek laatst nog met hannie pfff
<leoquant> een wiki trojan zou ook kunen
<Timo> ik tel er drie (tiempjuuh en timo niet meegerekend)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> tijd om onze sterplayer weer in te zetten:
<leoquant> RawChid
<leoquant> altijd een volle tribune
<RawChid> Mja, Die timo en tiempje tel ik niet mee. En ron was onder voorbehoud
<RawChid> haha
<leoquant> hee commandoline :)
<leoquant> bedankt ook van/voor zaterdag
<RawChid> Mijn punt is dus dat de opkomst aan mijn verwachting voldeed
<leoquant> JFL was ok/stabiel/braaf
<leoquant> jij bent een realist RawChid
<commandoline> yep, dat werd eens een keer tijd :P
<leoquant> ik verwacht altijd een flashmob
<leoquant> mooi toch commandoline? :)
<commandoline> zeker :)
<leoquant> ik vind JFL geniaal (bijna)
<leoquant> commandoline: je voorstel wordt morgen besproken overigens
<leoquant> je hoort er nog van
<leoquant> (forum/ubuntu-nl-gemeenschap)
<commandoline> ah, mooi :)
<leoquant> ja, dat kan het zelfs de raad nog halen :P
<leoquant> op tijd
<commandoline> dat doet me eraan denken dat ik nog even de wiki bij moet werken voor het webteam...
<leoquant> idd, de mail van thomas
<Timo> vastgelopen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-04
<leoquant> commandoline, kun jij bij de eerstvolgende raad aanwezig zijn?
<leoquant> ivm met de cronjob oplossing
<commandoline> leoquant: dat zal wel lukken denk ik.
<leoquant> dank u ツ
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-05
<johanvd> iemand hier die goed is in php?
<RawChid> Ik kan wel wat PHP
<RawChid> 'goed' is altijd zo'n gewetensvraag
<johanvd> ik heb een scriptje bij elkaar geraapt, en wil graag weten of er geen grote veiligheidsgaten in zitten
<johanvd> kan ik jou een linkje sturen?
<johanvd> het is iets van 30 regels code ongeveer
<RawChid> Dat kan jij
<RawChid> Mail maar, ik kan er nu niet gelijk naar kijken
<RawChid> Of pastebinit
<johanvd> bedankt RawChid, je hebt mail :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2015-12-01
<chatman> ik heb een vraagje
